# ADA International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2005 info



## tsunami

ADA's International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2004 is just around the corner!










Website: http://www.adana.co.jp/ 
Entry form: http://dump.fibervault.com/ADA_Form.pdf
Closing date: April 30, 2005 
Fee: FREE!

Negative film and digital camera images are now accepted, along with positive film. However, a print is required for applications with negative film and digital camera. Please make sure to include 2L size print in case of the application with negative film and digital camera in order to confirm the picture.

If you make it into the top 500 tanks, you receive a beautiful, high quality magazine with pictures of the top 500 tanks. It is not very difficult to get into the top 500, however. Last year, a tank with goldfish and plastic plants actually placed 498th! So don't be afraid.

All other details are in the entry form... which we only have in a scanned form not suitable for printing:

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/iaplc2005

For all those interested, I am currently creating an ADA contest 'group' on APC for all those interested in joining the competition this year. We will discuss iinformation on entering, how to prepare and photograph your tank for the event, provide critical commentary to raise the general level of our layouts (sometimes, others see things we only notice when they point it out to us), and just generally encouragement to make sure all those signed up enter. Some of us will also be doing a joint submission.

Take part...!

Carlos


----------



## Bavarian3

how long do we have to enter?? heh you know i dont have my plants yet but ive love to enter the contest after i do.


----------



## gnatster

Bavarian3 said:


> how long do we have to enter?? heh you know i dont have my plants yet but ive love to enter the contest after i do.



Closing date: April 30, 2005


----------



## Jdinh04

How do you enter? Just e-mail them with picture and tank information?


----------



## tsunami

Everyone, it says right in the first post that the closing date is April 30, 2005.

To enter, fill out the entry form that will be provided as soon as we get the pdf file. Entries are mailed to Japan. It does not work by email like the AGA.

Carlos


----------



## Gomer

Jdinh04 said:


> How do you enter? Just e-mail them with picture and tank information?





> All other details are in the entry form... which we only have in a scanned form not suitable for printing:
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/iaplc2005


 asdasdasdasd asdasdasdasdasdasd asdasd


----------



## pineapple

The link above leads to an application form. The application form should be completed, a photo enclosed with the completed form, and the lot sent by airmail to ADA in Japan (all this is detailed on the application).

God helps those who help themselves!

Andrew Cribb


----------



## travis

Here's a link to the .pdf if anyone wants it. Let me know if there are any problems with distributing it in this format. Thanks


----------



## Bavarian3

travis said:


> Here's a link to the .pdf if anyone wants it. Let me know if there are any problems with distributing it in this format. Thanks


youre entering yeah? it should do well! hopefully they like our cichlid tanks :razz:


----------



## SAWALLACE

"Please use 3.0 megapixels digital camera and take a photograph with
high resolution mode."
"Please make sure to send professionally printed 2L size (127x178mm)
print for the layout confirmation. We cannot accept the print printed by
home-use Color Laser Printer or Ink Jet Printer."

I would imagine these two will be a problem for some.


----------



## Bavarian3

SAWALLACE said:


> "Please use 3.0 megapixels digital camera and take a photograph with
> high resolution mode."
> "Please make sure to send professionally printed 2L size (127x178mm)
> print for the layout confirmation. We cannot accept the print printed by
> home-use Color Laser Printer or Ink Jet Printer."
> 
> I would imagine these two will be a problem for some.


i guess u could just go get it printed at kinkos right?


----------



## gnatster

For those entered the 04 AGA contest you can have your entry automatically sent to 05 ADA all in the proper formats with all info filled in. Send an email to erik at thekrib.com to request to be included.


----------



## bbkid43

"Do not make any image processing such as trimming or retouch"



Does this mean that you can't crop the photos. If you cant crop them, do they do it for you?


----------



## Gomer

typically this means to not digitally remove or add components such as plants, fish or equipment as well as generating "more colorfull than humanlypossible" plants LOL


----------



## bbkid43

So they dont care if you crop the pictures?


----------



## tsunami

No, they don't care if you crop them. Crop, sharpen, and adjust away as necessary. Just don't add objects, erase objects, and the like...

Carlos


----------



## gnatster

You can crop the pictures, but doing any tricks with Photoshop or the like is against the rules.


----------



## ted spade

Is their an age limit?


----------



## gnatster

> Is their an age limit?


No age limits, anyone can enter.


----------



## tsunami

Sticky police, please make this a sticky!

Carlos


----------



## dennis

I have to say, looking over the application on Pbase, the last line on the left coplum states "Do not make image processing such as trimming or retouching" That woudl seem to me to mean no cropping I would recommend that everyone practice (those of us not photographic inclined) a good deal before hard so as to show your tank in its best light.


----------



## tsunami

Do not worry Dennis. You can crop.  

Carlos


----------



## ESD

tsunami said:


> Do not worry Dennis. You can crop.
> 
> Carlos


Dear tsunami,

Does it means someone have used crop pic in 2004 contest?
If so, this should be a great news to me.    
Because it's very difficult to take pic without any crop.

Regards,
ESD


----------



## Gomer

I think that pretty much every picture did some cropping....I don't recall seeing very many in a 6x4 ratio LOL


----------



## dmartin72

So does everyone or anyone, for that matter, think that they are going to be able to get their tanks up and going with ADA to make the April 30th deadline?


----------



## Gomer

I'll be entering for sure. I'll most likely enter my AGA entry since my 10 most likely won't be ready in time.


----------



## dmartin72

I mean with the, just ordered, ADG order of ADA products. It would be cutting it close.



Gomer said:


> I'll be entering for sure. I'll most likely enter my AGA entry since my 10 most likely won't be ready in time.


----------



## travis

I'm new to ADA competetions (except for drooling over the eye candy) but are there any categories, or is it simply a free-for-all (which I sort of like the idea of)? My kanji is not so good so I couldn't read their site very well :razz:


----------



## Gomer

that would be a freefor all!


----------



## travis

Domo arigato!


----------



## dmartin72

...Mr. Roboto


----------



## travis

Domo . . .


----------



## dennis

First, I would like to remind everyone that time is ticking away!!!

Second a question....Can a person have more than one entry to ADA contest, ie different aquariums? The application states "Applicants can send as many layout pictures as possible, but only one photograph for each layout" I read this to mean multiple enteries are accepted. I have also heard that only one entry per person. Am I misinterpereting the application? Does anyone know for sure? It would totally suck if I "wasted" all this time only to have to stick with my AGA entry from last year


----------



## Gomer

I sent mine in a few days ago.

As far as I know it, you may enter as many as you want, but only 1 will get selected to represent a name in the contest. Some people enter multiple tanks under multiple names.


----------



## dmartin72

Good luck Tony!


----------



## dennis

Ahh, I see.

So, how long does mail to Japan take? What is the safest bet for getting it there on time? Fed-Ex? I hope it does not cost a fortune....


----------



## turtlehead

express mail


----------



## dennis

Express mail from where, the US Postal Service? Do you know how long it usually takes something to get to Japan? I like to always wait till the last possible minute


----------



## Gomer

Air mail takes about a week to reach japan. With ADA's drive to get the US active, I am sure they will overlook late entries IF they were sent ahead of time and the mail was delayed.


----------



## Praxx42

Man, I hope I can get something together for next year. I won't win, but it'll be nice to see everyone's work in a nice, glossy magazine!


----------



## Gomer

I won't win, but I am confident that I can place in the top 5-600 which usually means a free booklet of the top 5-600 tanks  That alone is incentive enough for me to enter!


----------



## ted spade

When is the book sent?


----------



## Gomer

umm...not for a while LOL..I think the winners get announced at the end of june (unfortunately while I am out of the country) and the booklet gets printed a couple months after.


----------



## plantella

Hy guy's,

only one hot infomation from Japan.

The ADA company had send out this week the contest results 2005 to the participants. Everybody who take part get the result maybe next week.

Best luck to all and best wishes,

Oliver Knott
www.plantella.com


----------



## Norbert Sabat

And the winners are ....

1 陳徳全 Taiwan
2 志賀　文夫 Japan
3 満田　一徳 Japan
4 SHAM KAI MAN, WAYNE Hong Kong
5 Vladimir Uzhik Ukraine
6 Ryu Huei yang Korea
7 陳煌仁 Taiwan
8 中村　晃司 Japan
9 朴木　武彦 Japan
10 Oliver Knott Germany
11 Madha Halutaitawon Thailand
12 洪誌良 Taiwan
13 吉永　雄司 Japan
14 小野　昌志 Japan
15 椋　英郎 Japan
16 李鐘 Korea
17 Olga Baranovskaya Ukraine
18 山岸　覚 Japan
19 山岸　実 Japan
20 山岸　節子 Japan
21 高嶋　猛 Japan
22 梅本　博之 Japan
23 高田　富行 Japan
24 Lee Do Jae Korea
25 頼勇勝 Taiwan
26 水野　和征 Japan
27 依田　庸一朗 Japan
28 富沢　直人 Japan
29 Marek Franke Poland
30 Gary Wu Hong Kong
31 Dam Nguyen U.S.A
32 Wai Sun Chow Hong Kong
33 Wong Wai Keung Hong Kong
34 LUIS NAVARRO U.S.A
35 山本　英史 Japan
36 Jeffrey Senske U.S.A
37 YOUNG KAM WING (Raymond) Hong Kong
38 TSAI WUUNAN Taiwan
39 須貝　文弘 Japan
40 Anthony Gomez U.S.A
41 福島　麻子 Japan
42 板倉　淳一 Japan
43 板津　啓ニ Japan
44 ホニー・スズキ Brazil
45 park dong hyun Korea
46 津田　慎一 Japan
47 六串はるか Japan
48 YEE KIN CHEONG Malaysia
49 Harry Kwong Hong Kong
50 東城　久幸 Japan
51 陳宥霖 Taiwan
52 加藤　哲人 Japan
53 山川　法子 Japan
54 山口　正吾 Japan
55 Daniel Larsson Sweden
56 Poon Ka Chung Hong Kong
57 李後憲 Taiwan
58 Kevin Hohlein Germany
59 Krzystof Kostek Poland
60 Lee sun Kyung Korea
61 Kwong King Man Hong Kong
62 Yoki Wong Hong Kong
63 平田　遼 Japan
64 Alexander Grebenyuk Ukraine
65 Adam Stefanowski Poland
66 井田　奈美 Japan
67 Tam Tony Hong Kong
68 Rosanna Raffa Italy
69 楊　先 Taiwan
70 Yuk Lun, Alan chan Hong Kong
71 黄慶芳 Taiwan
72 Salvatore Lipartiti Italy
73 LUKA TONELLO Italy
74 榮雲　 Taiwan
75 Seouk yun hwan Korea
76 Davide De Rosa Italy
77 Siwat Karaket Thailand
78 麥光正 Taiwan
79 Aurelius Maier Germany
80 CHWASTEK KRZYSZTOF Poland
81 清川　博之 Japan
82 村上　軍三 Japan
83 林　英雄 Japan
84 石井　和弘 Japan
85 水口　直之 Japan
86 Jaroslaw Nyzio Poland
87 緒方　勝 Japan
88 Jung yeon seok Korea
89 丸山　康彦 Japan
90 廖俊祥 Taiwan
91 山岸　圭子 Japan
92 岑　文 Hong Kong
93 Cuong Kim Ma Vietnam
94 武江　春治 Japan
95 浅井　雅宏 Japan
96 萩子　貴康 Japan
97 Jung sun ja Korea
98 高橋　和英 Japan
99 廣間　忍 Japan
100 郭銘峻 Taiwan
101 鄭慧冰 Hong Kong
102 Bartlomiej Lipczynski Poland
103 Ha myeong woo Korea
104 TAN E.K Malaysia
105 陳士正 Taiwan
106 楊雲英 Taiwan
107 Ghazanfar Khan Ghori U.S.A
108 須貝　景子 Japan
109 町田　哲夫 Japan
110 Rui Alves Portugal
111 黄金蓮 Taiwan
112 半田　浩規 Japan
113 関根　隆行 Japan
114 MAUGERI BRUNO Italy
115 河野　順一郎 Japan
116 PAWEL PIOTROWSKI Poland
117 NG BENG CHYE Malaysia
118 笹生　和義 Japan
119 陳儒興 Taiwan
120 清飛羅　康之 Japan
121 MAREK LUBA Greece
122 青山　繁 Japan
123 Chow King Foon Hong Kong
124 Dariusz Jozefczyk Poland
125 forte sandro Italy
126 Priscilla Grano/Mauro Grano Italy
127 森本　謙二 Japan
128 CHENG CHI FAI ERIC Hong Kong
129 城市　泰紀 Japan
130 Chornyy Sergiy Ukraine
131 吉成　直樹 Japan
132 Eric Cheng Hong Kong
133 Janina jozefczuk Poland
134 Calmes Dominique Germany
135 芦田　昌浩 Japan
136 吉田　嘉旨 Japan
137 Evgeny A. Borovik Russia
138 大橋　俊也 Japan
139 許　凱 Taiwan
140 原　美奈子 Japan
141 謝兒珍 Taiwan
142 千田　義洋 Japan
143 西　大輔 Japan
144 ANTONIO CAPONE Italy
145 Adam Paszczela Poland
146 SOMBURANASIN PITCHAYA Thailand
147 Federico Spina Italy
148 佐藤　久幸 Japan
149 小川　明男 Japan
150 加藤　武士 Japan
151 長谷川　欽司 Japan
152 SABAT NORBERT Poland
153 土井田　卓 Japan
154 Melba Mak Hong Kong
155 田端　尚和 Japan
156 山岸　豊 Japan
157 殷志 China
158 畑山　学 Japan
159 佐々木　聖士 Japan
160 劉家豪 Taiwan
161 瀧田　勲 Japan
162 Azawan Ashak Malaysia
163 杉山　賢 Japan
164 林家偉 Taiwan
165 田中　直人 Japan
166 Loh Koah Fong Singapore
167 石井　政博 Japan
168 JOSE MARIA ROMERO LEON Spain
169 山口　一浩 Japan
170 Fabrizio Piccardi Italy
171 Lee Jun Ho Korea
172 DAVE LEE CHIN CHUEN Singapore
173 Nutfung Chumpol Thailand
174 沈俊輝 Taiwan
175 津田　真司 Japan
176 陳品佳 Taiwan
177 水田　実 Japan
178 Sangsiri Rattiya Thailand
179 Hwang sung chul Korea
180 Paulo Gatti Brazil
181 藤枝　信治 Japan
182 吉永　康宏 Japan
183 奥野　洋子 Japan
184 許雅慧 Taiwan
185 築地　秀和 Japan
186 古原　正人 Japan
187 杉浦　正義 Japan
188 加門　一臣 Japan
189 原　雄一郎 Japan
190 土倉　克未 Japan
191 望月　考夫 Japan
192 江素銀 Taiwan
193 矢沢　千春 Japan
194 吉田　彰治 Japan
195 内記　啓裕 Japan
196 芦田　浩章 Japan
197 福島　俊也 Japan
198 進藤　実 Japan
199 高畑　徹 Japan
200 川崎　信次 Japan
201 保坂　富男 Japan
202 田村　多江子 Japan
203 LAU KWUN YUEN Hong Kong
204 羅文勇 Taiwan
205 佐久間　浩 Japan
206 杉田　学保 Japan
207 久保田　重信 Japan
208 丸山　高広 Japan
209 徳川　真 Japan
210 Park Jong Ha Korea
211 富田　潤一 Japan
212 兵藤　潤一 Japan
213 原　文雄 Japan
214 茂木　昌博 Japan
215 野中　公寿 Japan
216 Vadim Tslaf Israel
217 鈴木　英二 Japan
218 田島　瑠香砂 Japan
219 山口　智 Japan
220 向山　真記子 Japan
221 黒沢　雅志 Japan
222 Konstantin Kucherenko Russia
223 WEE KIAT LIM Malaysia
224 伊藤　誠 Japan
225 Law Kai Chun Justin Hong Kong
226 吉田　道弘 Japan
227 Kim dong moon Korea
228 Ricardo Pinto Portugal
229 林嘉 Taiwan
230 Anantasuphakul Ekarat Thailand
231 羅紹桓 Taiwan
232 蔡明宗 Taiwan
233 WONG CHING HEI Hong Kong
234 京武　信克 Japan
235 杉浦　幸子 Japan
236 河野　悦子 Japan
237 丹羽　信介 Japan
238 Ahn chang ho Korea
239 古屋　圭充康 Japan
240 吉田　亮介 Japan
241 豊田　達昭 Japan
242 阿部　正敏 Japan
243 兼重　悟 Japan
244 竹下　卓夫 Japan
245 Wipprecht Falk Germany
246 下坂　康博 Japan
247 羅凱文 Taiwan
248 Wladyslow Kostek Poland
249 香川　申也 Japan
250 菅野　裕 Japan
251 Kim ho jun Korea
252 Adil H. Mynzhanov Kazakhstan
253 張金日 Taiwan
254 Herbert Franzbaecker Germany
255 羅文雄 Taiwan
256 Meissuer Hartwig Germany
257 張凱富 Taiwan
258 Terence Wong Singapore
259 辻　博基 Japan
260 山川　和典 Japan
261 田中　耕作 Japan
262 陳緯隆 Taiwan
263 Scherer Joerg Germany
264 謝安騏 Taiwan
265 中澤　健一郎 Japan
266 樋口　秀治郎 Japan
267 佐藤　祐司 Japan
268 何志恒 Hong Kong
269 荻原　淳 Japan
270 飯島　昌明 Japan
271 千田はるか Japan
272 平岡　秀典 Japan
273 BORIBOON RADDAWAN Thailand
274 錘　華 Taiwan
275 陳則馨 Taiwan
276 Nicholas Chung Singapore
277 ELEANOR CHAN Hong Kong
278 梶原　健吾 Japan
279 Filipe A. Alves Oliveira Portugal
280 羅詩 Taiwan
281 Sven Oppalfens Belgium
282 kim sang jin Korea
283 菊地　正起 Japan
284 蔡馥伊 Taiwan
285 Norbert Odolinski Poland
286 Lui Cheuk Lam Hong Kong
287 日高　康裕 Japan
288 星　優貴 Japan
289 吉村　元宏 Japan
290 鵜川　和鏡 Japan
291 Inouye Chase U.S.A
292 本間　淳一 Japan
293 Loo Fey Shien Singapore
294 八田　崇歩 Japan
295 王文 Taiwan
296 陳偉 Taiwan
297 平田　孝行 Japan
298 前田　哲哉　 Japan
299 羅才證 Taiwan
300 陳暁洋 Taiwan
301 大月　雅之 Japan
302 倉沢　昌弘 Japan
303 Konstantin Smirnov Ukraine
304 宮川　俊和 Japan
305 TATOJ KRZYSZTOF Poland
306 廣瀬　一成 Japan
307 間瀬　博久 Japan
308 原　純子 Japan
309 Di Sarra rosy Italy
310 佐久間　隆治 Japan
311 森田　聡 Japan
312 原　雄大 Japan
313 Poon Tony Hong Kong
314 楊庭 Taiwan
315 大澤　康宏 Japan
316 林新泰 Taiwan
317 Wong Po Pui Leo Hong Kong
318 関　円花 Japan
319 神田　浩 Japan
320 前地　洋正 Japan
321 宋坤益 Taiwan
322 谷口　祐樹 Japan
323 黄啓誠 Taiwan
324 池岡　正浩 Japan
325 柯志翰 Taiwan
326 小川　豊 Japan
327 瀬川　利昭 Japan
328 陳清雄 Taiwan
329 佐藤　博文 Japan
330 廖婉君 Taiwan
331 Patrick Do Hong Kong
332 PEI LING NG Malaysia
333 山本　寿法 Japan
334 萩堂　広成 Japan
335 関根　淳寿 Japan
336 NGAO MEI WAN Hong Kong
337 　世賢 Taiwan
338 林錦華 Taiwan
339 CHAN LAI SEAH Malaysia
340 郭玲佑 Taiwan
341 捧　俊平 Japan
342 Rui Miguel Timoteo dos Santos Portugal
343 石井　博 Japan
344 王麗秋 Taiwan
345 高石　修 Japan
346 竹林　修 Japan
347 羅詩　 Taiwan
348 　國書 Taiwan
349 moby cheng Hong Kong
350 小菅　崇之 Japan
351 Tarawongpitak Thammarong Thailand
352 Baruch Mor Israel
353 KALISZEWICZ ANITA Poland
354 Rita Tommasi/Luca Fulgari Italy
355 CHOK WAI TAK Malaysia
356 胡　國輝 Hong Kong
357 土屋　一博 Japan
358 大岩　剛 Japan
359 Prapoi Tarawangpitak Thailand
360 平石　聖 Japan
361 SPADONI MAURO Italy
362 矢野　徹 Japan
363 Marc Parchow Figueiredo Portugal
364 DE CAPUA LUIGI Italy
365 李正成 Taiwan
366 Wachsmuth Steffen Germany
367 八藤　薫 Japan
368 YU HUI China
369 許旭輝 Taiwan
370 DAVID KADOUR France
371 鵜川　厚子 Japan
372 山川　広宣 Japan
373 中村　学 Japan
374 Nutfung Yotaka Thailand
375 王俊輝 Taiwan
376 洪 China
377 岡田　昌 Japan
378 Douven Bernd Germany
379 三谷　朋 Japan
380 高谷　豊 Japan
381 前地　美保 Japan
382 Corolyn Walker U.S.A
383 Grishin Alexei Russia
384 馬渕　雅之 Japan
385 Ong Katherine Malaysia
386 岡田　貞明 Japan
387 Loy Jong Deck Singapore
388 森田　浩之 Japan
389 渡辺　正晃 Japan
390 山戸　彰 Japan
391 Kwok Fai Wu Hong Kong
392 Dorota Krzywicka Poland
393 Marcin Betlejewski Poland
394 FUNG HING YAT Hong Kong
395 大山　勲 Japan
396 SOO PEK HWA Malaysia
397 小島　政孝 Japan
398 　　　易 Taiwan
399 Roland Seah Singapore
400 WONG GHO SHUEN Hong Kong
世界ランキングTOP1～400
2005
401 Baehler Juerg England
402 WAI KIT LAM Hong Kong
403 Thomas Martis Germany
404 CHEN WAI PING, DAPHNE Hong Kong
405 Leon Lee Hong Kong
406 長岡　俊光 Japan
407 Jung Antje Germany
408 ARKAROS DECHA Thailand
409 MA KWOK WAI JAMES Hong Kong
410 呉信陵 Taiwan
411 cicolani palma. Italy
412 Pak Ho Leung Hong Kong
413 Lori Ziemba U.S.A
414 喜多村　誠 Japan
415 　芳　 Taiwan
416 Brady Bolin U.S.A
417 箱田　正憲 Japan
418 CIONI ALESSANDRO Italy
419 村田　浩伸 Japan
420 NG KA SHING Hong Kong
421 Gary Lee Hong Kong
422 佐藤　章 Japan
423 片岡　敏雄 Japan
424 DAVE GWEE Singapore
425 Domenico Losciale Italy
426 手塚　隆弘 Japan
427 許光榮 Taiwan
428 岩本　勝彦 Japan
429 胡秀雲 Taiwan
430 LANGELLA MARZIANO Italy
431 Emilio Patrizii Italy
432 　　蓁 Taiwan
433 NANUN NAKASENA U.S.A
434 Eyal Cohen Israel
435 KAMAL NOORZIL Malaysia
436 丸山　啓子 Japan
437 許建忠 Taiwan
438 リュウ　メイカ Japan
439 小山　良夫 Japan
440 LEONARD STEFANIAK Greece
441 岩城　健吾 Japan
442 SZYMOM PTASZNIK Poland
443 田下　孝正 Japan
444 高茂業 Taiwan
445 林　文昌 Taiwan
446 Guy Allon Israel
447 Braun Marion Germany
448 Tsang Wai Ping, Kelvin Hong Kong
449 箱田　俊男 Japan
450 MA HO LUN Hong Kong
451 DE ROSA AUGUSTO Italy
452 Youn hyung suk Korea
453 黒川　翔太 Japan
454 Micky Lui Hong Kong
455 JORGE AHUMADA ESCOBAR Chile
456 藤澤　裕里 Japan
457 野村　義人 Japan
458 MASSIMO FABERI Italy
459 金兵　秀樹 Japan
460 林　大二郎 Japan
461 Ng kit man Hong Kong
462 矢沢　淳二 Japan
463 Thomas Sudirgo Indonesia
464 　福源 Taiwan
465 杉本　啓 Japan
466 藤谷　峻彰 Japan
467 林青　 Taiwan
468 Roland Seah Singapore
469 AVIEL LIVAY Israel
470 蔡宜庭 Taiwan
471 KAEKRATOKE PRUET Thailand
472 洪永信 Taiwan
473 濱田　琢也 Japan
474 掘　竜也 Japan
475 Witkovsky Hannes Austria
476 陳宏昇 Taiwan
477 松尾　賢次 Japan
478 LAI CHAN CHAN Malaysia
479 Kenneth Chan Singapore
480 Cheng Chang Tsung Taiwan
481 陳品周 Taiwan
482 KELVIN CHAN Hong Kong
483 Chan Chee Kin Singapore
484 相原　忍 Japan
485 相馬　久人 Japan
486 林　鎧 Taiwan
487 三宅　佳代 Japan
488 WILLIAM QUEK WEE LEONG Singapore
489 Dremluzhenko Alexandr Ukraine
490 高畑　忍 Japan
491 LUIGI LEO Italy
492 吉原　政基 Japan
493 池田　景 Japan
494 八木　禎文 Japan
495 KENNETH WU U.S.A
496 Eran Rozenwig Israel
497 Kho Thong Kway Malaysia
498 Remo Thoma Switzerland
499 嶋中　一博 Japan
500 KA LEE WONG Hong Kong
501 Delfini Barbara Italy
502 服部　優 Japan
503 PECZEK MARCIN Poland
504 大田尾　高弘 Japan
505 柯君　 Taiwan
506 Lee Jong Ok Korea
507 Thanapalin Thana Thailand
508 小林　剛 Japan
509 陳健棠 Taiwan
510 山本　真人 Japan
511 　郁　 Taiwan
512 Edwin Efendi Singapore
513 三宅　宏明 Japan
514 葉春和 Taiwan
515 Bui Manh Tien Vietnam
516 蔡文裕 Taiwan
517 向山　寧 Japan
518 藤田　法彦 Japan
519 羅文龍 Taiwan
520 NG KOK HONG Malaysia
521 高橋　隆幸 Japan
522 郭志祥 Taiwan
523 久須美　仁 Japan
524 合田　忠弘 Japan
525 木村　幸博 Japan
526 ZIGARELLI SILVIO Italy
527 長谷川　純 Japan
528 蔡 Taiwan
529 木村　博幸 Japan
530 Raymond Choi U.S.A
531 吉田　慎 Japan
532 施緯源 Taiwan
533 　　宏 Taiwan
534 LEONG HAN SENG Singapore
535 施　雄 Taiwan
536 後藤　裕 Japan
537 若王子　泰典 Japan
538 Ricciotti Paola Italy
539 五ノ井　正義 Japan
540 Thomas Ljunggren Sweden
541 助川　浩之 Japan
542 Nathan Freedenberg U.S.A
543 田口　秀幸 Japan
544 市来　京満 Japan
545 丸山　秀樹 Japan
546 Alexeev Alexei Russia
547 Sean Lebida U.S.A
548 山口　勝美 Japan
549 高橋　均 Japan
550 TAN SHEE SHENG Malaysia
551 Andrea Penna Italy
552 矢沢　共一 Japan
553 平岡　葉子 Japan
554 郷倉　哲夫 Japan
555 Maimaeva Valentina Russia
556 VINCENEO PICCOLO Italy
557 野口　淳也 Japan
558 Nikolay Kraltchev U.S.A
559 SUKMONGKOL NUNTAPON Thailand
560 井上　修一 Japan
561 安立　裕行 Japan
562 Dennis Dietz U.S.A
563 Maurizio Saloci Italy
564 鈴木　教司 Japan
565 HUI HON BOON Malaysia
566 前田　和生 Japan
567 NIMTEERAPHAT DUANGRUDEE Thailand
568 高橋　哲也 Japan
569 SEN WENG FONG Malaysia
570 藤澤　宗優 Japan
571 山本ゆたか Japan
572 SUTY PIOTR Poland
573 Valerie Grove U.S.A
574 内藤　智和 Japan
575 Isabella Raffa Italy
576 渡邊　省吾 Japan
577 冨澤　靖 Japan
578 Kong, Yeon-Goo Korea
579 李瑞翔 Taiwan
580 安藤　浩一 Japan
581 田村　彰一 Japan
582 MANNA PASQUALE Italy
583 BRIAN SNOAP U.S.A
584 青野　国彦 Japan
585 Andre Nobrega Portugal
586 Michael Foeste Germany
587 劉佳 Taiwan
588 Sergio Veterano Portugal
589 山本　満義 Japan
590 aurora patrizi Italy
591 游玉 Taiwan
592 玉木　清治 Japan
593 Ziolek Przemyslaw Poland
594 王韋 Taiwan
595 邱榮正 Taiwan
596 藤田　洋右 Japan
597 LIMCHAROENCHAI KREEWUT Thailand
598 二階堂　慎二 Japan
599 KANSON CHUNG Hong Kong
600 MISTAK MARIUSZ Poland
601 田中　義一 Japan
602 Brian Chan Hong Kong
603 楊家偉 Taiwan
604 山口　智明 Japan
605 Bobby Bernauer U.S.A
606 須原　康一朗 Japan
607 Giusy Faiella Italy
608 劉嘉明 Taiwan
609 畑山　晃一郎 Japan
610 Turyanchik Yuri Ukraine
611 河村　裕一 Japan
612 竹尾　和之 Japan
613 古川　彰 Japan
614 杉岡　真樹 Japan
615 中島　祥広 Japan
616 Andrew Ward England
617 森　耕二 Japan
618 伊藤　稔 Japan
619 黄 Taiwan
620 高梨　直哉 Japan
621 FAN KEUIN Malaysia
622 小島　康弘 Japan
623 MARIO BVONOMO Italy
624 佐藤　直記 Japan
625 MAREK Tomasz Poland
626 Rosalba Meschino Italy
627 加藤　泰明 Japan
628 吉原　秀樹 Japan
629 Tanomklin Preecha Thailand
630 GREZUNA STEFANIAK Greece
631 SUKMONGKOL NATTASAN Thailand
632 SORLI ENRCO Italy
633 Bernard Lee Singapore
634 大滝　マガーリ Japan
635 吉富　英一郎 Japan
636 浅野　悟 Japan
637 Pedro Goncalo Luis dos Santos Feliciano Portugal
638 野上　欣英 Japan
639 菅原　崇人 Japan
640 　俊男 Taiwan
641 Daniel Horta Costa Brazil
642 Phil West England
643 白瀬　秀明 Japan
644 Rastihin Yuriy Ukraine
645 大渡　康司 Japan
646 隈本　勇太 Japan
647 Wu Rong China
648 鳴海　国男 Japan
649 TANG BOON CHEN Malaysia
650 Marau Lawiuslu Poland
651 大谷　直文 Japan
652 神　武司 Japan
653 Robert Kaminski Poland
654 Sz - Shiang Kang U.S.A
655 丹野　浩次 Japan
656 今川　豊 Japan
657 Adamo Francesco Italy
658 王俊仁 Taiwan
659 PETER KOUDOURIS Greece
660 Dagan Ofri Israel
661 陳健誠 Taiwan
662 Paolo Fiorenzano Italy
663 沖山　雄児 Japan
664 LUeIANO GALLARELLO Italy
665 村山　彰 Japan
666 蘆田　康 Japan
667 SUKMONGKOL KASIDIT Thailand
668 駒野　秋徒 Japan
669 POOLSRI NUTAPOL Thailand
670 Sung-huan Yang U.S.A
671 野坂　裕一 Japan
672 Tevence Low Singapore
673 BEE LUAN KHOR Malaysia
674 葉國 Taiwan
675 KWOK KHEONG NG Malaysia
676 SOON GHEE LEE Malaysia
677 佐々木　栄悦 Japan
678 渡辺　裕芳 Japan
679 鄭　鴻 Taiwan
680 構井　達也 Japan
681 播戸　秀洋 Japan
682 斉藤　洋一 Japan
683 松田　明日香 Japan
684 Marcio Soares Brazil
685 Agnieszka Ptasznik Poland
686 Dave Watson U.S.A
687 山崎　一博 Japan
688 畠山　耕悦 Japan
689 守　亮 Japan
690 Schonefeld Chnshaen Germany
691 須原　百子 Japan
692 若松　丈治 Japan
693 KAM FOO YEAP Malaysia
694 尾上　晶太 Japan
695 滝本　広基 Japan
696 松原　大輔 Japan
697 Lehmann Steffen Germany
698 JOO SHENG TAN Malaysia
699 Davide Petrelli Italy
700 吉村　満 Japan
701 WAI MING LAW Malaysia
702 佐古　拓磨 Japan
703 Cattoni Serena Italy
704 津山　大輝 Japan
705 宮永　隆成 Japan
706 余智　文武 Hong Kong
707 Vollert Michael Germany
708 Marian Wojtaszek Poland
709 斎藤　源規 Japan
710 Autoscuola Silvana Italy
711 橋本　孟 Japan
712 李信光 Taiwan
713 丁 Taiwan
714 橋本　賢 Japan
715 Battisti Vittoria Italy
716 大中　真一 Japan
717 黄　彰 Taiwan
718 DAVID PEI Hong Kong
719 Marco Franzese Italy
720 稲富　正浩 Japan
721 capparella natalina. Italy
722 菰田　義雄 Japan
723 陳銀峰 Taiwan
724 Sonia Di Sarra Italy
725 淵　浩二 Japan
726 NG HANG KOK Malaysia
727 久保田　恭一 Japan
728 長濱　多佳子 Japan
729 Kang hyeon mi Korea
730 有田　裕亮 Japan
731 Benjavitool Anek Thailand
732 Han won pyu Korea
733 WALTER WILFRED NOGALES FLORES Bolivia
734 Ivo Serralha Portugal
735 翁　峰 Taiwan
736 岡田　真 Japan
737 ARGESE LEONARDO Italy
738 Grechanovski Yuri Ukraine
739 庄司　嘉行 Japan
740 Donald Lo Hong Kong
741 伊藤　虹児 Japan
742 bar tic tac Italy
743 馬場　英幸 Japan
744 Kim young kil Korea
745 SOCK KHIM TAN Malaysia
746 至誠　呉 Taiwan
747 KIAN SHENG TAN Malaysia
748 長濱　泰介 Japan
749 郭　桑 Taiwan
750 山田　隼也 Japan
751 Bee Boon Koay Malaysia
752 CHIN HUAT NG Malaysia
753 塚本　操子 Japan
754 Lauro Michele Italy
755 宮崎　康夫 Japan
756 Jiri Panacek Czech republic
757 陳　嬋娟 Taiwan
758 MORBIN FABIO Italy
759 Jana Gross U.S.A
760 　玉青 Taiwan
761 太田　泰俊 Japan
762 Hengerer Lydia Germany
763 川崎　大輔 Japan
764 ANDREA LANGELLA Italy
765 久保　佑介 Japan
766 hobby radio Italy
767 元智　浩司 Japan
768 Arthur Mak Hong Kong
769 周祥慈 Taiwan
770 元智　均 Japan
771 Amit Bass Israel
772 Michael Piehl Germany
773 AGNIESZKA GKAB Poland
774 SUKMONGKOL MONTHA Thailand
775 松尾　義哉 Japan
776 ARVIN ALPAJORA Canada
777 Umberto Francia Italy
778 J.W.Esselaar Netherlands
779 張　逸民 Taiwan
780 鈴木　太加志 Japan
781 羽川　大次朗 Japan
782 Heather Gladney U.S.A
783 Csapo Peter Germany
784 Rainer Aβmann Germany
785 LEONG KENG YEW Malaysia
786 鈴木　晶子 Japan
787 佐藤　忠 Japan
788 BAIANO MAURIZIO Italy
789 陳小 Taiwan
790 Pino Moncada Italy
791 Bae byung kook Korea
792 陳錦輝 Taiwan
793 黒川　靖文 Japan
794 手塚　早苗 Japan
795 Andreas Buechner Germany
796 鷲尾　智幸 Japan
797 高橋　宏 Japan
798 岸本　信二 Japan
799 西村　峻也 Japan
800 MARTONE FARIO Italy
801 GUZIK GRZEGORZ Poland
802 小松　文則 Japan
803 今岡　良 Japan
804 Chaina Nutthee Thailand
805 妹尾　芳明 Japan
806 Patrick Tan choong kiang Singapore
807 塚本　充 Japan
808 嶋中　由美子 Japan
809 Adam Hefel U.S.A
810 砂田　竜一 Japan
811 Kim Tae Hoon Korea
812 Harrison Freund U.S.A
813 　小賢 Taiwan
814 小池　俊弘 Japan
815 今岡　桂子 Japan
816 坂本　拓也 Japan
817 櫻井　匠 Japan
818 山地　博司 Japan
819 DIMITRY KHAPROV Ukraine
820 Sigle Wolfgang Germany


----------



## Bavarian3

Congratulations to Luis Navarro, Jeffrey Senske, and Anthony Gomez!!!!! atta way to represent  Where can the winning tanks be viewed?


----------



## dmartin72

Way to go!

10 Oliver Knott Germany
107 Ghazanfar Khan Ghori U.S.A


----------



## gnatster

Wohoo!!! 542nd for me

Shooting for top 400 next


----------



## dmartin72

I was wondering if eveyone could post their winning tanks here!


----------



## travis

Congratulations to everyone from here on APC who made the list. I can't wait to see the entries


----------



## Urkevitz

Congratulations everyone, I can't wait to see the tanks.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Hard work does pay off. Many congrats to Jeff and Luis, the two Houston pride!!! For those who haven't been to Houston to see their tanks in person, you guys are definitely missing out.....alot! I knew I did.


----------



## tsunami

Congratulations to all for a job well done. A special round of applause for members Wayne Sham (5th) and Oliver Knott (10th)! Wow!

Another round of applause for members Dam Nguyen, Jeff Senske, Luis Navarro, and Tony Gomez!! Great job, guys!

Carlos


----------



## Maran

dmartin72 said:


> I was wondering if eveyone could post their winning tanks here!


OK, this is my, place 503:


----------



## nevada

CONGRATULATION TO THE OTHER ENTRIES WHO HAVE MADE IT THIS FAR and this is my humble tank ...

position 512 

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=83&stc=1


----------



## RedBaron

hehe, 393rd here


----------



## Federico Spina

*Federico Spina*

Hello to all, they are content to obtain my position. 147. This is my tank:









Oliver


----------



## DurendaL

This is mine 572th ;]


----------



## Norbert Sabat

152th here


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Holy cow! I didn't even know I entered. Must be a typo.


----------



## Piscesgirl

> Holy cow! I didn't even know I entered. Must be a typo.


:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## AaronT

All entries in the AGA contest were automatic ADA entries. That is how Ghazanafar's got entered. Kinda funny he got 107th by accident.


----------



## nevada

Beautiful tanks ppl ...


----------



## jaxal

*#433*

#433 - 20 gallon long


----------



## Svennovitch

# 281


----------



## Xema

168th is mine










Greetings from Spain


----------



## |squee|

WOW xema. I love your tank.


----------



## plantella

10th

My first experience with a little bit bigger tank.

Bigger images: http://www.pbase.com/plantella/2005contest

Regards,

Oliver
www.plantella.com


----------



## Magnus

plantella said:


>


Wow, this tank is amazing. Congrats, plantella! I  when I saw this:









I'd post a picture of my tank if I knew which one they picked. One was submitted by me, and the other was through AGA.


----------



## Federico Spina

Indeed beautiful Oliver, compliments! 
Some comment your staff of my tank? 
It would make it appeal to me..


----------



## defdac

*55th*

Humm.. I just noticed I got i in 55th place. Was that with the AGA-2004-entry? How do I recieve a booklet? I don't remember I've given anyone my adress.


----------



## ramirezi

*Ada contest*

#110 "Victoria"










Congratulations to all!

regards,
Rui Alves


----------



## Norbert Odolinski

Hi

mine #285 :










cheers,
norbert


----------



## plantbrain

I like the wood Norbert.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## niko

What on Earth makes tank #10 better than the astonishing #110, #152, #393, #503...? The size? The name? The "cool" background? The healthy plants?

The layout?

I'm looking forward to see Jeff's, Luis', Tony's, and I'm curious about the Ukrainian tanks.:-D And I hope this year's #1 will not be a disappointment like #1 from last year.

--Nikolay


----------



## Piscesgirl

I LOVE #10. I think that has got to be one of the most original tanks I've seen. It's just amazing.


----------



## gregorsamsa

niko said:


> What on Earth makes tank #10 better than the astonishing #110, #152, #393, #503...? The size? The name? The "cool" background? The healthy plants?
> 
> The layout?
> 
> I'm looking forward to see Jeff's, Luis', Tony's, and I'm curious about the Ukrainian tanks.:-D And I hope this year's #1 will not be a disappointment like #1 from last year.
> 
> --Nikolay


Hi,

i believe this topic is controversial and that there was a similar thread going on pertaining last year's AGA Scaping contest.

Well, i bought the 2004 ADA contest booklet (i didn't participate  ) i have to say that holding photography as a constant factor, the fact that the prize winning tank was split into two pages didn't do justice to the grand prize winner and the following 6 top ranked tanks look better.

i would venture the guess that what seperates the 1st from the rest could only be a few points shared between the judges. and you know what they say about averages too right? well maybe for future contests with huge number of entrants, we should judge on an individual level, the tanks as a band of 1-10, or somethign that sort.


----------



## Phil Edwards

The scoring rubric and commentary is added for the top tanks at the back of the booklet. For the top tanks it's often the difference of a fraction of a point once averages are done.


----------



## bbkid43

#416


----------



## Pseuro

#495


----------



## Bert H

Wonderful tanks. I have to say, I wouldn't want to be a judge, they're all beautiful! 

Hey Pseuro, how did you train the cardinals to all look the same way?


----------



## Pseuro

well fishes wont school unless they are scared or sense threat. 
i found out that sometimes when someoen walks by my tank the fish will suddenly school together very nicely for like afew seconds then spread out again.

so what i did was set the camera on timer and slowly moved a piece of paper infront of the aquarium slowly, then just before the camera shoots, i will remove the paper.

takes alittle practice, but worth the effort.
however, this does scare/stress the fish? (even though its a natural for them) so dont frantically scare the fish.


----------



## monsieurk

tank 370 in ada contest...


----------



## Rek

when ada will it adjourn his/her site with all the photos of the contest 2005???


----------



## Gomer

It wont. You need to get the contest book (buy or place in the top 500?) or hope someone scans it.


----------



## monsieurk

i can scan the photo when i receive my book....


----------



## Rek

monsieurk do you want scan the hundred photo????    

ok thanks


----------



## Maran

Gomer said:


> It wont. You need to get the contest book (buy or place in the top 500?) or hope someone scans it.


Hmm, i'm on 503 place, so you think that i must buy a book ?
I heard that everyone who send a photo on contest get the book for free ?


----------



## Magnus

Rek said:


> monsieurk do you want scan the hundred photo????


Sounds crazy doesn't it? But some nice fellow scanned half of the ADA entries from the '04 contest: link


----------



## Rek

crazy man


----------

